

Show HN: A tool that crawls a subreddit, downloads images - dragonbonheur

This is a tool I coded in AutoIt that crawls a Subreddit RSS and finds images to download. If the link leads to a gallery, it crawls that gallery for other images.<p>This is intended for private use only. I don&#x27;t want you to vacuum pictures off the various image boards this program crawls and call them your own and blame it all on me. Just use it if you want to get cool wallpapers every day or something that&#x27;s not copyright infringing.<p>Source is included this time. Yes it&#x27;s a mess, yes I didn&#x27;t use switch(), yes I should have added more comments and I should name my variables better. And yes, I should put more things into functions. But I wrote it iteratively from a 10 line program I came up with late at night and by the time I was finished, it was 4:30 early morning. The list of URLs to fetch is in sitelist.txt    Add your own there.<p>Download it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sites.google.com&#x2F;site&#x2F;bryanbottebell&#x2F;bryan-bottebell-s-projects&#x2F;RedditImageGrab.zip
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized so you'd be better off reposting this with a
link to your project, and putting the above text as a first comment in the
thread. Good luck!

------
MegaLeon
When I quit the program the process doesn't end, and I can't seem to terminate
it myself

~~~
dragonbonheur
Thanks. I'll look into it.

~~~
dragonbonheur
It has been updated, along with the source and a file extension problem has
been fixed too. It should be more responsive when the close button is clicked
now.

------
miere
Nice contribution, dude. Btw, why don`t you save your code at a free Github
account?

